# Overlaying Images in Lightroom



## Ikebana

Hi All,

Apologies in advance if this is a moronic post. However i'm new Lightroom and editing software in general and thought you good people might be able to provide me with some help. As i've been trawling the internet to no avail for a while now.

Basically I want to know if it is possible to overlay images on lightroom. I can merge raw images on my actual camera (this doesn't give me the creative control I desire) and realise that I can perform the same function on photoshop, i'm however reluctant to shell out money I don't have for photoshop if i can do it on Lightroom.

I've basically got some shots of origami paper cranes which I want to overlay over a picture of a man in a white room. I want it to look as if the cranes are floating over his head in the picture.

If anybody could provide any help regarding this, or suggest any alternative programs it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Denis Pagé

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Ikebana!

Sorry but this kind of image manipulation is not within Lightroom's goal and more oriented toward Photoshop and similar image composition editors.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Ikebana, welcome to the forums.

No, not in Lr alone. You'll need a dedicated pixel editor, probably best with layering capability. A couple of Photoshop alternatives, are Corel PhotoPaint, comparatively less expensive, and the GIMP, which I believe is free/opensource/donation, something like that.


----------



## Mark Sirota

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

That's not something you can do in Lightroom.  Photoshop Elements can do it; you don't need the full-blown Photoshop Creative Suite.


----------



## Ikebana

Thanks guys, think i'll try out GIMP as i've heard it is pretty light on system resources and its price is very attractive.


----------

